# Bunch of New Leases Available



## triseven (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!  I'm new here and, thanks to some random posts in this section, I was able to find a great little piece of property in Greene County.  I found the property through Plum Creek Timber.  They just posted about 2 dozen new leases on Friday afternoon.  The leases are all within 2 hours of Atlanta and range in size from 35 acres to well over 1000 acres.  I was lucky to find just the right size for my budget and to be the first one to put my name in for it.  The website is www.plumcreekrecreation.com

My understanding is that once you find a piece you'd be interested in leasing, you put your name in on it via email.  They will then notify you if you are the first person to reserve that property.  After that, you've got 7 days to get your ducks in a row (i.e.  preview the property, get $ together, recruit members, etc.).  If you don't like to property or decide not to move forward, I don't believe you are under any obligation.

I don't know if any of this helps anyone here, but the kind gestures of others helped me find a piece to hunt.  So, Thanks to those who posted info on leasing companies and best of luck to anyone that is still searching.


----------



## 89montero (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks I think I may just lease me 75 to150ac or so just for me and the family. It's about the same as getting in a big club and a lot less stress.




Btw...did you check out the lease rates in some of the other states. Ga is a lot higher then most..


----------

